# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  2012 : apocalypse ?

## identifiant_bidon

Salut  tous

Je viens de prendre connaissance d'un nouveau film catastrophe : 2012 (encore du roland emmerich me direz-vous ...)
http://www.allocine.fr/video/player_...lm=134539.html

Les images sont trs impressionnantes mais ce qui laisse le plus perplexe,c'est que tout est bas sur le fait que tout un tas d'vnements cataclysmiques sont prvus pour cette anne.  

Et que penser de la fameuse prophtie maya qui prvoit le jugement dernier pour le 21 dcembre 2012 ?? 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...60750283504746

Voila si vous avez des infos ou des ides  ce sujet, a peut tre trs intressant. Tout cela est passionnant mais quel crdit donner  tout cela ??

----------


## droggo

Vai,



> Voila si vous avez des infos ou des ides  ce sujet, a peut tre trs intressant. Tout cela est passionnant mais quel crdit donner  tout cela ??


Tout est vrai, garanti sur facture.  ::mouarf::

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Droggo, tu sais bien ce que je veux dire ...  :;): 

Ceci dit, moi aussi, je n'y crois pas trop. D'autant plus, qu'on nous a prvu un paquet de fins du monde dj ...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_d...a_fin_du_monde

----------


## Vespasien

Ils ont prvus la fin du monde mais pas celle de leur empire. Top crdibilit des voyants pareils!

----------


## droggo

Bao,



> Ceci dit, moi aussi, je n'y crois pas trop.


Donc tu y crois quand mme un peu, et le "moi aussi" amne  croire que tu as interprt ma rponse comme si elle signifiait que j'y crois, au moins un peu.

Grossire erreur de ta part. Mme  la fin de l'ternit, je ne croirais toujours pas  ce genre d'lucubrations.

C'est tout de mme poustouflant que dans notre socit technologique et scientifique, l'irrationnel se dveloppe encore plus qu'au moyen ge.

----------


## tigunn

:8-):  Fils de la terre, tremblez
La fin va arriver!
Abandonner vos richesses pour moi ...  ::mrgreen::   Merci.

Bon je reprends, sans dec': il peut se produire quelque chose de terrible (vraiment), qui mettrait vraiment  mal notre socit ... franaise : Sarkozy pourrait (je dis bien il pourrait, rien n'est encore sur) etre rlu  la prsidence de la rpublique.  :8O:

----------


## tonton fred

Quand j'ai lu le titre j'ai cru que vous parliez de l'euro de foot organise par la Pologne et l'Ukraine  ::mouarf:: 
Donc oui, les Mayas et Paco Rabanne avaient raison: il nous reste 3 ans avant la fin du monde  :8O:   ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Il me semble que le calendrier Maya n'annonce rien et qu'il ne fait que se terminer  ce jour prcis, c'est ce qui pose beaucoup de questions. Toujours en est-il que le 12 dcembre 2012, la terre entrera dans la partie sud de la galaxie. ce jour l, elle sera en alignement parfait avec le soleil et le centre de la galaxie. Il y a beaucoup de questions scientifiques qui se posent l dessus, et je m'en pose une. Lorsque l'on franchis l'quateur terrestre, tout s'inverse, les saisons, le vent et d'autres phnomnes physiques se ressentent. Que pourra-t-il se passer lorsque la terre entreras dans "l'hmisphre sud" de la galaxie. En ce qui concerne les prophties, Nostradamus, La Sibylle, Merlin ou encore les 3 soeurs (je me rappel plus leur nom  ::(:  ) prophtesses en ont parl. Dans beaucoup de croyances locales et religieuse cette date ressort ce qui peut faire se poser beaucoup de questions. Mais comme partout, quoi qu'il se passera  cette date, nous ne pouvons pas lutter.

----------


## Barsy

La partie sud de la galaxie ?  :8O:  L il va falloir que tu m'expliques parce que pour moi, la galaxie n'a pas de sens (d'orientation).

----------


## BainE

Pfff, ignorant, la fin du monde est pour 2036 tout bon informaticien sait ca... le prophete a parl !

[edit] bon je suis pas un bon informaticien, la fin du monde c est pour le 19 janvier 2038...

----------


## Sunchaser

> La partie sud de la galaxie ?


Tu connais pas ? Ya un bon camping la bas, et si tu rserves assez tt, tu as une vue imprenable sur qq singularits cosmiques en train d'avaler goulument d'autres galaxies ...

----------


## BainE

tu parles du camping a cot du dernier restaurant avant la fin du monde ?
La vue y est magnifique c est vrai  ::D:

----------


## tigunn

A propos, Lyche j'avais un copain vraiment port sur cet evenement et comme il me fatiguait pas mal avec a (je suis pas tres patient des fois  ::lol::  ). je mettais donc renseigner un peu et il me semble que l'alignement plantaire dont tu parles a deja eu lieu (facile) et se reproduiras (sauf si fin du monde il y a  ::mrgreen:: ). site a voir

----------


## Sunchaser

J'ai tout de mme jet un oeil (rapide, mais je l'ai rcupr bien vite) a une vido, et je me demande si il n'y aurait pas finalement une piste pour trouver une activit salarie complmentaire (histoire de payer mes dettes)  crire des scnarios (on dit scnariis ? je sais pu, ch po crire) catastrophe sur "les fins du monde possible".
Nan, parceque prvoir "une guerre nuclaire de courte porte", c'est aussi fin que de prvoir aujourd'hui que je vais finir le 28 du mois a dcouvert ...
Je vais vous en pondre des magnifiques, moi, des fins du monde !

Je me demande a quoi ca sert .... je ne comprends pas l'objet de la chose a vrai dire.

----------


## Gnoce

> Mme  la fin de l'ternit...


Chuck norris  dj compt jusqu' l'infini, 2 fois ...

 ::mouarf3::

----------


## Lyche

> J'ai tout de mme jet un oeil (rapide, mais je l'ai rcupr bien vite) a une vido, et je me demande si il n'y aurait pas finalement une piste pour trouver une activit salarie complmentaire (histoire de payer mes dettes)  crire des scnarios (on dit scnariis ? je sais pu, ch po crire) catastrophe sur "les fins du monde possible".
> Nan, parceque prvoir "une guerre nuclaire de courte porte", c'est aussi fin que de prvoir aujourd'hui que je vais finir le 28 du mois a dcouvert ...
> Je vais vous en pondre des magnifiques, moi, des fins du monde !
> 
> Je me demande a quoi ca sert .... je ne comprends pas l'objet de la chose a vrai dire.


C'est comme le bug de l'an 2000 sauf qu'on va nous vendre des Bunker au lieu de patch anti bug  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> La partie sud de la galaxie ?  L il va falloir que tu m'expliques parce que pour moi, la galaxie n'a pas de sens (d'orientation).


Roooh, il chipote. On va dire l'autre moiti de la galaxie.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Roooh, il chipote. On va dire l'autre moiti de la galaxie.


L'autre moiti ? suivant si tu la coupe en long ou en large ?

----------


## Sekigawa

Salut,

j'interviens dans votre petite discussion pour vous dire : 
AH AH AH  ::aie:: 

Non srieux la fin du monde ?? Il n'y a que les hommes pour faire des prdictions comme a... genre "Si tu mens tu iras en enfer !!!"...

Faut pas croire  tous ce qui se dit sinon la fin du monde a aurait t depuis dj bien longtemps et une bonne douzaine de fois lol

En mme temps j'en sais rien mais bon on va attendre le 12/12/2012 et si c'est la fin du monde on pourra dire "Si j'avais s..." ^^ et si le 13 on est encore l on dira "Une de +"  ::D: 

Tchou

----------


## Vespasien

J'ai pris contact avec les gris hier soir. Il viennent d'une lointaine galaxie et j'ai une proposition a faire:
Ils disposent de 52 places  bord de leur vaisseau. J'en ai pris 2 pour mon amie et moi. Je mets en vente les 50 restantes. Je dois rester assez discret pour ne pas que l'engin soit rquisitionn par nos dirigeants donc je n'affiche pas l'offre sur Ebay.
Pas d'offre en de de 30 000  SVP.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Biosox

Je peux te payer juste avant l'embbarquement? ::aie::

----------


## Angath

De quoi parle t'on rellement ?

La fin du monde ou la fin de l'humanit ?

Grosse diffrence  mes yeux. Le premier cas est pour moi fortement improbable dans un futur proche ( part collision avec un mga astrode ou bien l'expansion de notre soleil, je vois pas ce qui pourrait dtruire la plante).

Le deuxime cas est fortement plus probable et prvisible  plus ou moins court terme et heureusement pour le futur de la plante et de la *V*ie.

C'est fou comme l'Homme a tendance a se croire au centre de tout et ternel. Nous ne sommes qu'une tape, comme les dinosaures,  l'chelle de la plante et de l'univers.

PS : un article sympa sur le sujet : http://www.dinosoria.com/maya_science.htm

----------


## seb2020

Personne ne trouve que le teaser ressemble a un pisode de Lost ?

Me semble avoir entendu la mme musique dans les lost
Et le titre du film est comme le gnrique de lost

----------


## Sunchaser

En tout cas moi, finalement, je vais de ce pas demander le report de toutes mes cotisations obligatoires et impts divers et varis aprs le 13/12/2012 ...
D'ici la, si pas de fin du monde, et que j'ai mang la grenouille, il me restera plus qu'a essayer de trouver une bonne excuses pour calmer mes amis de l'urssaf et cie ...

----------


## Mat.M

> Et que penser de la fameuse prophtie maya qui prvoit le jugement dernier pour le 21 dcembre 2012 ?? 
> 
> Voila si vous avez des infos ou des ides  ce sujet, a peut tre trs intressant. Tout cela est passionnant mais quel crdit donner  tout cela ??


D'abord un premier point : s'il vous plait ne mlangez pas Aztques , Olmques et Mayas.
Les Mayas c'tait la premire de ces civilisations qui a commencer  naitre quelques sicles avant JC a connut son apoge en construisant des sites majeurs.
Et puis s'est teinte pour on ne sait quelle raison.
Gographiquement les Mayas taient une civilisation rpartie au sud du Mexique ( l'actuel Yucatan ) jusqu'au Honduras.

Je vais un peu casser les mythes par des considrations plus terre--terre  ::D: 

Le calendriers maya avait pour role essentiel de planifier les rcoltes provenant de ce qu'on appelle en Amrique Centrale la _milpa_ ( ou lopin de culture sur brulis ).
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calendrier_maya.
Ceci dit il devait possder un role religieux c'est indniable.
Mais de l  ce qu'il annonce une apocalypse je suis sceptique..
( C'est peut-tre une thse de Von Daniken qui sait 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erich_von_D%C3%A4niken )

J'ai vu sur le forum de Allocine une personne qui affirme que le calendrier Maya avait prvu l'arrive des Conquistadors.
Mais c'est trs peu probable, les cits Mayas se sont "teintes" vers 900 aprs JC ( Tikal, Palenque..) alors que Hernando Cortes ne commence la conqute du Mexique me semble-t-il au 16ime sicle.
On ne sait pas pourquoi cette civilisation s'est teinte brutalement; fort probablement  cause de la scheresse parce que cette zone de mso-amrique est sujette  des priodes de scheresse.

Sinon je me permets de parler de cela car j'ai visit plusieurs fois Tikal site majeur maya ainsi que de nombreux autres sites ou les touristes ne vont pas et toute la jungle alentour  :8-): 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tikal

Les cranes de cristal : le dernier Indiana Jones en parle.
Wikipedia dit ceci




> Une vieille lgende d'Amrique du sud soutiendrait que la fin du monde aura lieu en 2012. Pour que la Terre soit sauve et pour le salut de l'espce humaine, selon cette lgende, les 13 crnes doivent tre runis[


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cr%C3%A2ne_de_cristal

Or perso je n'y crois pas trop ( dsol de casser les mythes  ::oops:: ).

----------


## Alvaten

C'est pas les prdictions de fin du monde qui manquent. 

A mon avis c'est Microsoft qui a vu la bonne date soit le 31 aot 4500 soit la fin du calandrier d'Outlook 2007  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> A mon avis c'est Microsoft qui a vu la bonne date soit le 31 aot 4500 soit la fin du calandrier d'Outlook 2007


Merde, j'avais un rendez-vous pour le lundi d'aprs...  ::aie::

----------


## Mdinoc

Je ne suis visiblement pas le seul  y avoir pens vue la faon dont j'ai trouv cette image, mais:

----------


## Stessy

Nouveau trailer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u22SZtGQ4ZU

----------


## atm0sfe4r

D'aprs POSIX, ce serait + tard, le 19 janvier 2038  3h 14min 7s GMT, pour tre prcis !

LA FIN DU MONDE (de POSIX).

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Quatre_Couleurs

> D'aprs POSIX, ce serait + tard, le 19 janvier 2038  3h 14min 7s GMT, pour tre prcis !
> 
> LA FIN DU MONDE (de POSIX).


Bravo pour le lien!C'est norme! ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

Le fait que plusieurs religions, dogmes, croyances, personnes parlent de cette date comme importante pour la plante ne veux pas forcment dire que ce sera apocalyptique non plus.
Un fait scientifique est avr, ce jour l, la terre, le soleil et le centre de la galaxie seront aligns, Tout le reste n'est que sujet  polmique et interprtation. On ne sait mme pas les effets que cela pourra avoir sur notre plante.. Ce n'est pas la premire fois que a arrive mais les fois prcdentes il n'y avait personne pour en parler  :;): 
Du coup, a fait peur  beaucoup de monde, l'inconnu fait peur c'est bien connu  ::aie:: 
Je vois dans toutes ces polmiques le mme dlire que le bug de l'an 2000, avec juste pour effet de vouloir nous vendre des Bunker Anti "explosion plantaire"  ::haha::  Un bon dlire de milliardaire en gros.
Pour les crne de cristal, il s'est avr que c'tait une grosse supercherie, de toute faon si a ne l'tait pas, il faudrait en trouver 10 en 2 ans alors qu'on a entendu parl du premier il y a plus de 50ans, a fait court pour fouiller le globe  ::aie:: 
Pour le film, je ne crois pas que j'irais le voir, j'ai fais l'erreur d'aller voir "le jour ou la terre s'arrta" et bah je pense qu'il sera de la mme qualit.

----------


## Yazoo70

> D'aprs POSIX, ce serait + tard, le 19 janvier 2038  3h 14min 7s GMT, pour tre prcis !
> 
> LA FIN DU MONDE (de POSIX).


Gnial  ::D: 
En fait tout ce qui fonctionnera encore en 32bits  ce moment la va se retrouver tlport en 1901  ::mouarf:: 

J'adore ce truc  ::ccool:: :

----------


## Quatre_Couleurs

> j'ai fais l'erreur d'aller voir "le jour ou la terre s'arrta" et bah je pense qu'il sera de la mme qualit.


"le jour ou la terre s'arrta" c'est un des plus gros navet que j'ai jamais vu mais l c'est le ralisateur de "le jour d'aprs" qui tait trs bien.

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> D'aprs POSIX, ce serait + tard, le 19 janvier 2038  3h 14min 7s GMT, pour tre prcis !


Pas du tout, vous avez tous tout faux. Selon les statisticiens, la fin du monde aura lieu en 2050  99,9%.

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Juste un petit rappel : La tuerie arrive bientt !!!!!!!  ::D:

----------


## Lyche

> Juste un petit rappel : La tuerie arrive bientt !!!!!!!


j'en fais des cauchemars rien que de penser que la salle de cin  ct de chez moi pourra diffuser cette m***e

----------


## Remizkn

> j'en fais des cauchemars rien que de penser que la salle de cin  ct de chez moi pourra diffuser cette m***e


Toi aussi tu cauchemarde de a. Mon dieu non! Non! Pas un blockbuster merdique! Non!

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Bon, pas encore vu le film. Apparemment, d'aprs ce qu'on m'en a dit, les 2 premires heures dchirent tout. La dernire demi heure par contre, c'est du Emmerich tout crach (donc plutt  chier en fait, niais, patriotique  l'excs, prvisible) ...

Quelques avis sinon ?

----------


## maxim_um

Salut, 

Et bien en ce qui concerne 2012, l'histoire et les enchainements ne sont pas terribles, voire trop prvisibles, mais les effets spciaux valent le dtour.

Et comme on est dans les conseils, un film  ne pas voir, c'est bien L'imaginarium du Docteur Parnassus.  mon sens, c'est la plus grosse catastrophe cinmatographique de l'univers.

Enfin un mot sur Saw VI. Il est extrmement puissant, grandiose mme. Ceux qui ont suivi et aim Saw V ne seront pas dpayss. me sensible, s'abstenir.

----------


## Lyche

> Et bien en ce qui concerne 2012, l'histoire et les enchainements ne sont pas terribles, voire trop prvisibles, mais les effets spciaux valent le dtour.


Un bon blockbuster comme on les aime ! (ou pas  ::aie:: )

----------


## Barsy

Je suis all le voir hier soir. Franchement, niveau effets spciaux, il vaut le dtour. Par contre le scnario...

C'est simple, on retrouve tous les bon vieux clichs des blockbusters, avec des drapeaux Amricains dans tous les coins (mme en Chine  :8O: ), un prsident Amricain prs  sacrifier sa vie pour la nation, des Franais qui roulent en DS, des comptes  rebours arrts in extremis, des courses poursuites (contre les tremblements de terre  ::aie:: ), de la morale de gentil o on risque la vie de milliers de personnes pour en sauver une dizaine, un Russe mchant, des prires chrtiennes (je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu de juifs ou de musulmans dans le film), un illumin dans une caravane et surtout, des ingnieurs trs mauvais qui n'ont pas prvu qu'on pouvait avoir besoin d'allumer les moteurs en laissant la porte ouverte (ceux qui ont vu le film comprendrons).

Bref, il ne vaut franchement pas 10, mais si vous avez le moyen d'aller au cin pour moins cher (avec les abonnements, les CE, les cartes de rduction...), allez-y. Surtout, ne le regardez pas  la tl, vous perdriez tout l'intrt du film.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Je suis all le voir hier soir. Franchement, niveau effets spciaux, il vaut le dtour. Par contre le scnario...
> 
> C'est simple, on retrouve tous les bon vieux clichs des blockbusters, avec des drapeaux Amricains dans tous les coins (mme en Chine ), un prsident Amricain prs  sacrifier sa vie pour la nation, des Franais qui roulent en DS, des comptes  rebours arrts in extremis, des courses poursuites (contre les tremblements de terre ), de la morale de gentil o on risque la vie de milliers de personnes pour en sauver une dizaine, un Russe mchant, des prires chrtiennes (je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu de juifs ou de musulmans dans le film), un illumin dans une caravane et surtout, des ingnieurs trs mauvais qui n'ont pas prvu qu'on pouvait avoir besoin d'allumer les moteurs en laissant la porte ouverte (ceux qui ont vu le film comprendrons).
> 
> Bref, il ne vaut franchement pas 10, mais si vous avez le moyen d'aller au cin pour moins cher (avec les abonnements, les CE, les cartes de rduction...), allez-y. Surtout, ne le regardez pas  la tl, vous perdriez tout l'intrt du film.


Et pourquoi Emerich prend partie pour Sgo ? pourquoi il n'a pas mis une personne de petite taille aux grandes oreilles  la tte de la France ?  ::aie:: 

Mais sinon assez d'accord, le scnario est affligeant, et le fameux calendrier faut bien le chercher (1 min sur 2h ...)

----------


## Barsy

> Et pourquoi Emerich prend partie pour Sgo ? pourquoi il n'a pas mis une personne de petite taille aux grandes oreilles  la tte de la France ?


Il m'a pourtant sembl que le prsident de la France tait un homme... Enfin, je sais plus, on doit le/la voir juste sur le plan large du G8 au dbut et j'ai pas t super attentif. Par contre, c'est bien une femme en Allemagne et c'est bien un noir au USA (alors qu' mon avis, le film a t tourn avant les lections amricaines).

----------


## Celira

> Je suis all le voir hier soir. Franchement, niveau effets spciaux, il vaut le dtour. Par contre le scnario...


Rsum en trois mots : "film" "catastrophe" "hollywoodien" : beaucoup d'effets spciaux et pas beaucoup de rflexion. (personnellement j'aime bien le style  ::D: )
A voir si vous voulez voir Los Angeles disparaitre dans un (trs trs) gros trou dans le sol, un porte-avion s'craser sur la Maison Blanche et Yellowstone se prendre pour l'Etna modle XXXXL.
Si vous cherchez un film avec un scnario volu et/ou des grandes penses philosophiques, c'est pas vraiment le crneau...

Et sinon, pour la fin du monde en 2012, je conseille ce site.

----------


## Invit

> je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu de juifs ou de musulmans dans le film


Si, on voit La Mecque  un moment.




> Yellowstone se prendre pour l'Etna


Sur Yellowstone, Emmerich est plutt en dessous de la vrit. S'il pte, cela engendrera une norme instinction des espces, et pour ceux qui ont vu le film, le Soleil mettra beaucoup plus que 27 jour  rapparaitre...
http://www.astrosurf.com/luxorion/im...llowstone3.htm

C'est dommage parce que certains trucs du films sont plausibles, mais  ct d'autres trucs (les neutrinos qui chauffent la Terre, la bagnole qui dmarre dans le sens oppos de l'avion..) dcribilisent l'ensemble.

En rsum bon film catastrophe, mais beaucoup de trucs sentent le dj vu : 
- le personnage principal est toujours spar de sa femme
- le prsident est un hros
- le choix difficile de qui sera sauv (cf Deep Impact). En plus ils choisissent comme des nuls  ::mouarf:: 
- il faut absolument un chien

Ce qui serait pas mal c'est de fin un jour un film catastrophe film d'un autre point de vue que celui d'un pre de famille amricain.

----------


## Lyche

> Si, on voit La Mecque  un moment.
> 
> 
> Sur Yellowstone, Emmerich est plutt en dessous de la vrit. S'il pte, cela engendrera une norme instinction des espces, et pour ceux qui ont vu le film, le Soleil mettra beaucoup plus que 27 jour  rapparaitre...
> http://www.astrosurf.com/luxorion/im...llowstone3.htm
> 
> C'est dommage parce que certains trucs du films sont plausibles, mais  ct d'autres trucs (les neutrinos qui chauffent la Terre, la bagnole qui dmarre dans le sens oppos de l'avion..) dcribilisent l'ensemble.
> 
> En rsum bon film catastrophe, mais beaucoup de trucs sentent le dj vu : 
> ...


Pas possible, a se vendrait pas sinon, le principe du blockbuster c'est que ces images incroyables peuvent arriver  n'importe qui ! Ils prparent les amricains au doom's day !

----------


## identifiant_bidon

lien trs interessant. Les catastrophe de 2012 passes au crible

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...ntifiques.html

----------

